# Lizard Choice



## Bananapeel (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

Planning on getting a second reptile. Actually, let me rephrase that. I have convinced my parents to let me get a Woma, i have saved the money required plus more and have done all the relevant research (although there is always more to learn). I do however go away next year and decided to get it when I come back as I am away for 8 weeks. plus I would have to wait until next years breeding season to get a hatchie as my parents aren't quite ready yet nor am I.

So although I don't own an existing reptile I have confirmed one.
Anyway, back to the topic. I am keen on getting a lizard as a second reptile (yes very premature planning I know) 
I have done a fair bit of research but mainly on the gecko so a lot more to learn about the rest!

My choices at the moment are as follows however I cannot remember every lizard species so if you have other recommendations feel free to add. Also my room doesn't really have the space to have too big of an enclosure
(and I'm not advanced so huge monitors aren't a great choice anyway) so preferably something no bigger than an ackie.

Smooth knob-tailed gecko
Ridge tailed monitor
Shingleback
Golden tailed gecko - requires advance licence in vic but i have it for the woma anyway.
Bearded dragon - i know a lot of people will recommend these as a great beginner lizard. (and I'm not completely a beginner. I have lived overseas and been able to interact with lizards there and here in Aus too I have been able to interact and learn a lot about them.)

Thanks for any suggestions, preferences and feel free to add any tips of you care to. photos are always appreciated too... and I know how much you guys love to show off your babies... only if you want to. particularly enclosure photos to give me an idea.

Sorry to babble on :lol:

Thanks again.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 9, 2012)

If it were me, id go for a pygmy mulga monitor (depending on state), they only grow to around 25-30cm and are easy to care for, tho ive never owned one, ive heard they are a great beginner monitor/lizard, plus they are very active so are fun to watch aswell. They are an arboreal monitor, so a few branches, rocks and fake plants will be needed. An enclosure size of 4x3x2 would be a ideal. Tho i might be a little biased


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 9, 2012)

Great. Thanks very much for the info. I'll just be adding another to my list... 
You sure keep a lot of monitors... how do you like your Lace monitor as care requirements go and how big is she/he if you dont mind me asking. out of curiosity btw (I am no where near advanced enough for a lacie wish I was tho )
Thanks again.

More posts please.....?


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Lol i dont keep monitors, as u can see their on my wishlist. Pygmy mulga monitor is most likely gonna be my first monitor which is why i suggested them


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh oops I missed the wishlist part. oh god that's embarrassing. :lol: Well thanks anyway and good luck with your pygmy mulga when you get it.
I'm soooo embarrassed now, i'm gonna go hide........ somewhere else on the forum coz I have nothing better to do. and I am addicted to APS!!!!!!!
ill shut up now.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks... Haha APS needs abit of laughter, u can't really hide on a forum tho, i can see what u can see lol and dont worry, im alittle addicted to APS aswell


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Nov 9, 2012)

How much space do you have for the enclosure? That will determine what lizards you can choose from.


----------



## bigjoediver (Nov 9, 2012)

Storrs monitors are good small monitors or you could get gidgee skinks or jacky dragons.


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah sorry forgot to add. I'd be looking at a max of 4ft (120) long. but can be adjusted as I'd be building my own. and maybe 2-2.5ft high and 2ft deep.

Do storrs monitors require similar care needs to that of an ackie. give or take some things?


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dont know much about storrs monitors but theres also short-tail pymgy monitors, they look similar to ackies and have pretty much the same requirements (not 100% sure) but only grow to a max of 25cm so should do alright in a 4 foot enclosure. Not many monitors can be kept in 4 foot enclosures tho, ackies themselves would be better off in a 6 foot enclosure. Are u more interested in keeping monitors, dragons, skinks or gecko's? just to give a better idea on what species to suggest.


----------



## eddie123 (Nov 9, 2012)

smooth knob tailed geckos can just be kept in a tub with a heat mat underneath and breed like crazy. You could have quite a few if you hav 120cm to play around with


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 9, 2012)

Haha yeah i could keep a few knob tails in a 4 footer! I m still keeping them in mind. I have always been fascinated by monitors so would love one but equally love geckos followed by dragons then skinks - but still love em all!
Really albino? I have heard a few people who keep their ackies in 4 ft enclosures. Would it be possible to keep them in a 4ft but with 2 kind of levels for more floor space? (if you have seen robo1's ackie enclosure this is kind of what I mean)
thanks everyone! all input much appreciated

- - - Updated - - -

More posts also appreciated!


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ackies can be kept in a 4 foot enclosure as a minimum, but im sure they will use whatever floor space is available (even if they have to climb a little). I dont think ive seen robo1's enclosure, is it in the monitor pictures thread?


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 10, 2012)

I reckon if I was going to venture into the lizard realm, I would without a doubt get a Bearded Dragon. Like Knobbed Tailed Geckos are insanely cute, but i've found there a little skittish and so there more of "viewing" animal than like a hands on one, as where beardies you can handle. Well thats what I would choose anyway


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 11, 2012)

He has then enclosure in one of his albums. it's amazing.

Yeah thanks slytherin. I'm not really fussed about handling. I do love beardies but geckos are good maintenance and just so cute. i have a big decision to make haha. so many I want!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Nov 11, 2012)

If it were me i would go the Shingleback as they would be fine in the space you have, and can be as "tame" as a bearded dragon. So if I were you I would get a Shingleback or a BTS, though I am biased to skinks.


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 12, 2012)

Haha thanks everyone! i would probably go a shingle over a bluey just for appearance. oh too many choices!


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 12, 2012)

What about a legless lizard? they might be cool and interesting to own.


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 12, 2012)

That would be pretty cool but from what I hear they need pretty accurate conditions etc. dunno. will have to read upon those. just another to add.

ok i think i will narrow it down to, levis levis, beardie, ackie or yeah probs out of those.

what kinda enclosure size is suitable for one beardie?


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 12, 2012)

I dont know, ive never researched them.
Ackie for sure  umm as for size, no idea (i dont even know how big beardies get lol) maybe a 3 foot with vertical space? theres a fair few beardie threads u could look at to give u a better idea.


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 12, 2012)

sure are a few threads on beardies. thanks albino. yeah ackies are tempting. monitors have always amazed me. I shouldn't be commenting on the legless lizards as I too havent ever looked into them.


----------

